
Google Maps: What’s Here? - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/06/19/google-maps-finally-gives-me-the-feature-ive-wanted-from-day-1-whats-here/
======
wmeredith
This is a great feature that I've wanted for a long time. It's not much use to
me in my hometown like when I'm Googling directions from my house. But poking
around other countries, like when I was looking at Beijing during the last
Olympics, it will be great.

------
jakewolf
Just read about it at the source [http://google-
latlong.blogspot.com/2009/06/how-to-find-out-w...](http://google-
latlong.blogspot.com/2009/06/how-to-find-out-whats-here.html)

------
andrewljohnson
Try clicking some nodes on www.trailbehind.com and clicking stuff on Google.

Should I find a new business? :)

------
TrevorJ
-Pulls up area 51-

But really, This is a great feature for just exploring and learning about an
area. The educational benefits would be pretty big in some older cities like
Florence.

------
quizbiz
Be sure you have a look at something that is similar but even more visual:
<http://wikimapia.org/>

